# A few questions



## Guest (Apr 2, 2007)

Im a Marine currently in Ramadi, I have been on two deployments and more than likely i will be going on a third one before i get out in the summer of 08. I signed up to take the cs exam and i was wondering what other steps can be taken to make the time between jobs as short as possible?


----------

